# Аппарат УЛОК для лечения заболеваний ОДА



## Diver77 (10 Апр 2013)

....Откровенно говоря,  я разрабатываю оборудование для  лечения заболеваний ОДА, есть даже уникальный опытный образец , но пробить стену равнодушия практически невозможно - бетон. Никакие Ноу-Хау и изобретения не востребованы, куда только не обращался... Есть перспективные наработки по решению проблем и патологий  в вертебральной области, висцеральной и органов малого таза.  К сожалению, на  все новое смотрят , как на шарлатанство - т.е.  стригут под одну гребенку - и конструкторов и проходимцев, делающих бизнес на людском  страдании. Надеюсь преодолеть эту косную блокаду  равнодушия и невежества.
....Постарайтесь подходить к процессу творчески, если возникнут вопросы, пишите подскажу ,как решить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2013)

Diver77 написал(а):


> ....Откровенно говоря, я разрабатываю оборудование для лечения заболеваний ОДА, есть даже уникальный опытный образец , но пробить стену равнодушия практически невозможно - бетон. Никакие Ноу-Хау и изобретения не востребованы, куда только не обращался... Есть перспективные наработки по решению проблем и патологий в вертебральной области, висцеральной и органов малого таза. К сожалению, на все новое смотрят , как на шарлатанство - т.е. стригут под одну гребенку - и конструкторов и проходимцев, делающих бизнес на людском страдании. Надеюсь преодолеть эту косную блокаду равнодушия и невежества.
> ....Постарайтесь подходить к процессу творчески, если возникнут вопросы, пишите подскажу ,как решить.


Нам покажите.


----------



## Diver77 (10 Апр 2013)

Если не станут возражать Админы, я напишу свой сайт, правда он в процессе становления, материала еще мало.   Тема в разделе:  изобретения.
* ulok.ru*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2013)

*Данный аппаратный комплекс работает и методом физиотерапии и на глубоко молекулярном уровне, доставляя живительный кислород О-2, к самым далеким уголкам организма, избавляя от гипоксии и ишемии каждую клетку.*

*Как-то можете объяснить?*


----------



## Diver77 (11 Апр 2013)

В основу комплекса  УЛОК-2 был заложен принцип барокамеры инженера В.Кравченко, в послевоенные годы он создал свою барокамеру, за которую его прессовали в Минздраве. Оч. долго она была в забвении, как и автор  - и только в последние годы ее начали применять в физиотерапии- хотя и редко, но все-же.
..В моем комплексе применено много Ноу-Хау и усовершенствован и сам аппарат и технология лечения. 
.........................В полностью автоматическом режиме, с определенной цикличностью - подается знако переменное давление и вакуум. Сначала кровь от + давления отдавливается от конечности, затем пауза задана заранее; после  подачи отрицат. давления вакуума - кровь, насыщенная кислородом  О-2 поставляется усиленно к  конечности. Колич. замкнутых циклов - на  усмотрение.  Идет  настолько сильный метаболизм и довольно быстрая регенерация новых тканей:  в.т.ч. и костной. От нижних конечностей эффект распространяется и на всю вертебральную область, снимая и головные боли  в.т.ч.  Эффект обезболивания - виден уже с 1-го сеанса - это не блеф.
...Сам имел кучу травм и переломов - все позади.  Например: - если левую слабую руку подвергнуть - 15 сеансов - она становится выше по ТТХ , чем правая - такой парадокс хороший для  "качков".


----------



## Евгений Левик (12 Апр 2013)

Господи да кто Вы !!! Меня возмите срочно , я согласен попробовать. Я серьезно . Где Вы находитесь ? И пожалуйста что бы мы не потерялись дайте мне  адрес Вашей электронной почты , моей  premature1@yandex.com  .  Кстати хотел у Вас спросить , Diver 77  стоит ли сходить к мануальнома терапевту ? О них говорят очень противоречиво...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2013)

Очередной бред очередного Кулибина.


----------



## Diver77 (13 Апр 2013)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Очередной бред очередного Кулибина.


 
" Я Пастернака не читал, но очень осуждаю". - такая вот позиция. Не переживайте, ваш мануальный хлеб - никто у вас не отнимет.   Массаж - штука тонкая, не каждому понятная.
====


----------



## Diver77 (7 Май 2013)

..Ох, блуждание в темноте, и поиски  черной кошки, которой там и  в помине нет. особенно по миалгиям различным. Все  кругом постоянно делается  методом тыка - на авось. Никто  так и не дал  четкое  определение такому явлению, как боль, не просто как сигнал о какой-то патологии - а чем  суть ЕЕ. какова ее причина.
...Эритроциты крови несут кислород- О-2. к каждой, даже удаленной точке организма, где и происходит  окисление, синтез и распад - метаболизм (обмен веществ), на  клеточном уровне.   Все вначале достаточно  сбалансировано, - если происходит сбой процесса - идет сигнал в мозг , в  виде боли.
...Устранение не проводимости - осуществляется принудительной подачей О-2 и насыщение его  в крови, даже кратковременное  воздействие, дает положительный эффект.
    Смотрите аппарат УЛОК-2 .   на моем  сайте:      * ulok.ru*
Стационарные барокамеры - хороши, но громоздки, и в меру токсичны из-за изобарического давления О-2  - все должно быть  в меру, более щадящие: - концентраторы и коктейлеры  кислорода. Пока же  все методы  консервативны, и никакой  новизны  не  несут, слегка  поддерживая  пациента на  плаву, не  решая  самой проблемы.
...


----------



## dark elf (7 Май 2013)

*Diver77*,  почитала ваши сообщения на этом форуме. вот вы все методики критикуете, а выход-то какой из ситуации? зашла на ваш сайт, про этот улок-2 там мало что написано. напишите тогда уж здесь, что конкретно должны делать люди с этими мышечными болями. в данном случае с шеей. судя по вашим высказываниям, вообще всё несёт сплошной вред...


----------



## Роман Олегович (7 Май 2013)

Diver77 написал(а):


> ..Ох, блуждание в темноте, и поиски черной кошки, которой там и в помине нет. особенно по миалгиям различным.
> ...


 


Разъясните, пожалуйста, аллегорию простыми словами. По миальгиям отдельный разговор и целая куча трудов авторитетных людей. Десятилетиями изучались эти проблемы и методы их лечения. Многие институты были задействованные над изучением феномена миофасциальной боли. Многие вещи до сих пор остались вне понимания…

Есть конкретные, подтвержденные доказательной медициной данные о том, что Ваш аппарат эффективен?

Теорию мы выслушали.


----------



## Diver77 (7 Май 2013)

Ув. dark elf !
....Ну, почему вы решили, что я критикую и отвергаю другие методики: всему- место есть.  Просто, я  не вижу  конкретной  новизны  в подходах к пониманию и  устранению боли - все, что  применяется - все  старо, как мир., можно  всяческое основное  воздействие на патологию , перечислить по  пальцам  одной руки. Красиво говорить сложными мед. терминами - еще  не гарантия успешного результата.
....Мир консервативен - методы  тоже, ничто  не ново под луной; почему-то  с опаской и настороженностью воспринимается  все новое- зачем, когда есть проторенные пути: чтобы  опробовать свою методику - стоят непреодолимые бетонные стены. Я готов, чтобы  независимо, честно написали после, например -10 процедур - на УЛОК-2 , и на  суд общественности, объективно, как есть.  Вот и будет оценка.
...Ну, а то, что  технология действия в статье не раскрыта  до конца - так это авторское Ноу-Хау., кто  попробует тот и узнает.
....


----------



## vzdribadyk (7 Май 2013)

Если бы вы предложили пройти на вашем аппарате процедуры, после которых у пациента наступило хотя бы частичное выздоровление, и в этом случае, брали наличные, тогда вас можно было бы назвать целителемА так бабки срубите, а пациентам снова, блуждать в поисках, очередного новшевства...


----------



## Diver77 (7 Май 2013)

....Я бизнес на этом - не делаю, а хотя бы мог. Я в Личку приглашал некоторых, но все как-то отмолчались.
Жилье и питание я не предоставляю: на  10 дней - 10 спаренных сеансов. Оплата - 4-5 т.р. - уйдет на покупку кислорода, компонентов и проч.  Себе ничего не беру - ну, и где еще такие  есть альтруисты.
.....Я не вправлю протрузию  на старое место, и грыжу не уберу. Но, за это время будет происходить ангиогенез - новые капилляры начнут прорастать  в месте патологии, а это  уже прогресс, будут  способствовать ускоренной регенерации нервных корешков. С заболеваниями ног, тут конечно проще, чем  с позвоночником. Метод не инвазивный, безболезненный.
Вот, как-то так.
...


----------



## dark elf (8 Май 2013)

*Diver77*, вот вы интересный предлагаете не искать в темной комнате черную кошку, а просто купить за 5000 кота в мешке возможно ваш аппарат действительно хороший, но вы предлагаете просто поверить вам на слово. ведь эффективность его не доказана.. вы просто хотите испытать его на живом человеке за его же деньги... хитро. не удивительно, что все в личках отмолчались. может вы бизнес на нем и не делаете, но бабла за него срубить хотите. альтруизмом здесь и не пахнет, уж извините...


----------



## Diver77 (8 Май 2013)

...Ув. Темный эльф!
 ...Мне ни на ком испытывать ничего не нужно: - первый свой аппарат я изготовил еще -10 лет назад и успешно испытал его, сначала на себе , затем  на родственниках и знакомых. Один только пример - лет 6 назад на первом образце - избавил деда - 91 г. - от облитерирующего эндартереита на стопе. Она была  уже сине-черная и готовили к ампутации, в итоге: стопа посветлела и необходимость в операции отпала.

....Ради бога, успокойтесь, зачем вам такой рубильщик бабла. Я сейчас разрабатываю новый лапараскопический инструмент для  операций на позвоночнике. Когда не понадобятся травматические  вмешательства передним доступом для  удаления  М.П грыжи, все действия будут проводиться-  или задним, или задне-боковым бескровным методом.  Новая методика  сократит время операции, а также м.п. мышцы и связки, останутся минимально затронутыми.  Нейрохирурги делают свою нужную работу, а мы конструкторы - разработчики, своими должны помогать им  облегчить не легкий труд; да  и пациенту  такое только на пользу.
.....Больше не стану  никого тревожить и нервировать, а то так до беседуемся,  что пломбировать зубы - надо алебастром, или портланд цементом.
На  сайт мой  заходите...Велкам. * ulok.ru*   почитайте  и другие мои статьи.
Считать все прежние разговоры - недействительными.
С ув. Здоровья.


----------



## dark elf (8 Май 2013)

*Diver77*,  прошу прощения, если мои слова вас задели. и в мыслях не держала... напротив, я очень уважительно отношусь к вашей деятельности. возможно через год в каждой больнице будет стаять такой улок.  я к тому, что в данный момент могли бы и бесплатно продемонстрировать его возможности, раз изобретение всё-таки новое и возможности его, как ни крути, не доказаны.


----------



## Diver77 (8 Май 2013)

Ув. dark elf !
Да,  нет, вы меня не правильно истолковали. Я не возьму плату за курс - просто в сумму - 5.000 р. - мне нужны еще купить три девайса, для полного счастья, а уж кислород, ингридиенты, коммуналку и проч.. так уж и быть за  мой  счет. Но, жилье придется найти, да и питание, и дорога.- вот, вам и бесплатное  лечение.
А кто захочет пройти этот цикл - тот и напишет объективно и честно - что  и как  в итоге.
 С ув....А.....


----------



## dark elf (9 Май 2013)

Diver77 написал(а):


> Ув. dark elf !
> Да, нет, вы меня не правильно истолковали. Я не возьму плату за курс - просто в сумму - 5.000 р. - мне нужны еще купить три девайса, для полного счастья, а уж кислород, ингридиенты, коммуналку и проч.. так уж и быть за мой счет. Но, жилье придется найти, да и питание, и дорога.- вот, вам и бесплатное лечение.
> А кто захочет пройти этот цикл - тот и напишет объективно и честно - что и как в итоге.
> С ув....А.....


если вы находитесь в Москве, то я бы впринципе подставила свою многострадальную шею вашему Улоку. на днях проверю состояние своих сосудов, может там тоже не все гладко... ведь хуже-то не станет, а вдруг и правда наступит улучшение


----------



## Diver77 (9 Май 2013)

....Нет, я не  в Москве, а живу на  КМВ . - место курортов и дуэли М.Ю. Лермонтова.
..Поезда ходят ежедневно, самолеты тоже. А все боли - это стеноз сосудов и в  итоге гипоксия. Когда не нарушен уникальный баланс кровенаполнения, тогда и патологий - нет. Все массажи, Лфк и проч... разновиды . преследуют одну  и ту же цель - наладить кровоток к органам - временно.    ...А анестетические блокады - направлены не на исправление положения, а на блокировку болевых импульсов, ну и  в итоге, к некоей  атрофии глубоких мышц, а что  еще делать, если  терпеть  не в мочь. Все старо, как мир, -все идет по одному и тому же кругу - где новизна, где новые методы и практики. Вместо нано технологий - мано технологии.
Не стану  продолжать , а то еще за клюют ненароком.....


----------



## dark elf (10 Май 2013)

Diver77, 
жаль... это совсем не рядом и к такой поездке нужно готовиться заранее. и в финансовом плане и в плане времени. так что пока это неосуществимо, к сожалению если бы жила не далеко, то обязательно попробовала бы.


----------



## Diver77 (14 Май 2013)

Для Юлии М.!
 Вы просили ответить вам на ваш вопрос - к сожалению это не получается у меня. Нет у меня доступа в Личку.
Зайдите на  мой сайт    *ulok.ru* - в нужной рубрике найдете мой  е-мейл. так и свяжетесь со мной.


----------



## Diver77 (17 Май 2013)

При миалгии, а также ишалгии ,  снять болевой симптом , помогает натуральный, не осветленный сок чистотела нанесенный на кожу в р-оне крестца, проверено на себе. Более подробно можно прочитать в рубрике"Точка зрения"  в статье - "Уникальный природный лекарь" на  моем  сайте, там же можно задать вопрос.
===


----------



## Diver77 (23 Май 2013)

ИМХО.
..........В чем, все-таки причины появления протрузий и грыж - это не  секрет - из-за вертикального положения позвоночника. Причем, нагрузка идет по увеличивающей эпюре - от верхнего отдела, до крестца; и соответственно частота патологий  в % соотношении, также растет пропорционально - достигая максимума  в р-оне  . L-5...S-1.     Да, еще  переходная зона  с поясничного лордоза на тазовый кифоз - получается еще и  излом - нагрузка на М,П.Д. - очень велика и он  начинает  пролабировать в в сторону. Конечно, если связки  от природы  крепкие, то все идет  в пределах нормы, если достались уж слабые - то шансы не велики  - все равно  слабое место  подведет - возможно из-за  динамической  нагрузки.

.......Почему  малоэффективны  различные  манипуляции с позвоночником - потому-что 2\3 всего времени он находится  в вертикальном положении, со  статическими и динамическими, крутящими  нагрузками; а  1\3 часть  времени - лежа  на  кровати горизонтально.  Даже рост удлиняется  за это  время - на 3-4 см.
 Мое  мнение, чтобы  ушла на место  протрузия: -  нужно полгода постельного режима, и с небольшими  циклическими вытяжениями, чтобы  сформировалась и регенерировала   новая структура связок  и мышц
, в противном  случае М.П.Д, - вернется к начальному, печальному результату.     В реалии - это, конечно,  мало осуществимо. Хотя сам В.Дикуль, смог сформировать лежа,  после травмы позвоночника, - новую структуру  тканей, лучше  прежней и перезагрузить все заново.
.........


----------



## Diver77 (1 Июл 2013)

...Выскажу свое мнение ИМХО. по поводу различных патологий в зоне позвоночника и ОДА.
Я считаю, что многие заболевания носят наследственный характер, и обусловлены различными факторами, полученными при рождении и развитии. Во-первых люди рождаются в целом не симметричными( в разной степени), с перекошенными тазами, разной длины конечности, даже череп не всегда  симметричен.
...Обычно правая половина бывает сильнее развита, чем левая, внутренние органы расположены и вовсе асимметрично скелету,мышцы также сильнее и больше с одной стороны.

....Все это бы было ничего серьезного, так как позвоночник балансируя между тазом и черепом, старается привести тело в  вертикальное положение; в основном,в большинстве, ему это удается, но есть люди со слабыми от рождения связками, и скелетными глубокими мышцами  позвоночника.  Не равномерная , однобокая нагрузка, слабое, пористое тело позвонков, быстро переформируют П. столб в сколиоз, а в дальнейшем к появлению протрузий и грыж МПД., особенно  наличие грыж Шморля, должно указать на рыхлый состав тел позвонков.

....Занятия спортом, пауэрлифтингом и проч..может только усугубить проблемы с ОДА, и никакой накачанный  мышечный корсет не сможет сохранить вертикаль , так как скелетные мышцы слабы, и их не  натренируешь и не нарастишь. Во  всем  нужно  знать меру, и потенциальные  возможности своего организма, поддерживать тело в физич. тонусе, и не выходить за рамки ограничений;  у всех разные возможности, и не   всем достается от природы крепкое здоровье.....
==


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2013)

Очень правильное заключение.


----------



## Diver77 (2 Июл 2013)

Спасибо, доктор Ступин!
......Все-таки, я по  своей  природе исследователь-авантюрист, стараюсь иметь свой  взгляд и точку зрения на какое-то явление, не взирая на  авторитетное мнение; только таким образом можно создавать  новые методики и концепции - и в медицине, и где  угодно; истина  познается  в поиске.        ... ИМХО, что люмбоишалгии и другие болезненные симптомы  в области ПОП, не обязательно зависят от величины грыж и протрузий МПД  - так, как бывает, что с большими-размерами их - человек чувствует себя терпимо относительно, а с меньшими -бывают боли и онемения в конечностях. .....Я думаю, при болях, в большинстве  имеет место "тоннельный синдром", когда  нервы проходя сквозь фасции, сдавлены, - и небольшой  массаж мышц, снимает болевой синдром, Хотя могут  оба фактора  в совокупности взаимодействовать, затрудняя диагностику и нужное лечение.
===


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2013)

Так же правильно, но уже меньше.
Все уже описано. Наберите тунельные синдромы и почитайте про них.
Они диагносцируются, так же как и боль от грыжи.
Для Вас это сложно, но большинство неврологов в этом разбираются.


----------

